# Weds Sport Wheels @ Sumo Power



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We have recently been awarded the main European Distribution for Japanese wheel manufacturer Weds Sport. For anyone that isnt familiar with Weds Sport, they are one of the lightest, strongest, most beautiful wheels that money can buy!
Used extensively in all forms of circuit racing in Japan
We have large stocks at the moment
Prices from ~£1800 per set. 

Have a look here for more detials: WedsSport Brand Site | weds CO., LTD.

Please mail or call us for quotes.

New SA10R's on GTR :smokin:




Plenty in stock;


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We'll be taking orders for sea shipment leaving late november. 
10% down and the balance when they arrive. Give us a shout or see the website for prices.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Check Weds Sport site for other styles of wheel. 
We can cater for any requirements


----------

